# Mission Style Clock



## SketchUp Guru (14 Feb 2008)

I got an e-mail last night from a high school industrial art teacher in Los Angeles. He's been having some trouble with SketchUp and asked for some help. Here's what I came up with for him. It's almost complete and ready to go to shop drawings.







I found a website that sells printed clock faces. They had the one I used here which I think works quite nicely. Wish I could find the website again.


----------



## Slim (14 Feb 2008)

That's really nice Dave. Have you used Photoshop or something to give it the watercolour look? Or is that done in sketchup/kerkythea?


----------



## SketchUp Guru (14 Feb 2008)

Thanks. This was all done in SketchUp. I made a new style using an old paper texture I found through a Google image search. I don't remember which line style I used but it is one I downloaded someplace. When viewed in SketchUp it isn't as contrasty so I let Google Picasa do an automatic contrast adjustment to the JPG after I crop the image as desired.

FWIW, the clock face is a JPG applied as a texture to a surface.


----------



## DaveL (14 Feb 2008)

Dave,

Now that I do like. 8) 
Any chance of the plans being available so I could have a go at making one? :roll:


----------



## SketchUp Guru (14 Feb 2008)

DaveL":3rceaazz said:


> Dave,
> 
> Now that I do like. 8)
> Any chance of the plans being available so I could have a go at making one? :roll:



Thanks. Yes, I can probably do that after I've finalized the drawing.


----------

